# Hey GalvBay/Tortuga



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

.... Seeing these new post in the Wood Turning section here on 2cool reminded me of a little something I wanted to share with you guys!

GalvBay - A couple years ago 2cool had an auction for some benefit (I can't really recall the reason) and I was the high bidder on a big bowl that you had made. If I remember correctly you might have even let me work on it for about a minute in your shop.

Anyways, I always loved that bowl and last year when I got divorced the only thing I took when I moved out was my tools, my clothes, pens that I got from Tortuga (I have several of those) and that bowl! I absolutely love the bowl and continue to get many compliments on it.

I had another piece that I had got from you from another benefit auction that I also loved a great deal but as I was moving out I forgot about it because it was in a locked curio cabinet and I forgot about it. It was a very nice vase that you made from a burl I believe... I wished I still had it! I had it in the curio cabinet that had glass shelves, above your wooden vase I had a red crystal Waterford vase, there was a light above the Waterford that shown through onto the wood vase that made it even more wonderful... it too was a favorite but I'll never get to even see it again.

Tortuga - I don't know what it is about the pens that you made for me but I can tell you, they are some of my most prized possessions! Although I rarely carry any of them I do go pick them up, admire them and given the opportunity I like to show them off!

I guess what I am trying to say here is this... Guys, to you your woodwork my just seem like a nice hobby but to those of us lucky enough to get to own a piece of your work the items sometimes become cherished and prized possessions.

Keep up the great work and continue to make memories!


OH, and by the way... Hopefully 2cool will have some benefits this year and hopefully you guys might see it in your hearts to donate a few items... I just bought a big house and need to furnish it with some more works of art from my friends here on 2cool! :brew2:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

You are too kind Old Friend... We get as much of a kick out of making something as the ultimate owners get from having whatever it is...
I've got a couple of GBs efforts he sent me here at the double wide and I wouldn't trade them for anything...

(addendum: I THINK I am still on reasonable terms with yore Ex..I'm a pretty good con man and might be able to talk her out of the bowl for ya... Not looking forward to the encounter though)...:rotfl:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> You are too kind Old Friend... We get as much of a kick out of making something as the ultimate owners get from having whatever it is...
> I've got a couple of GBs efforts he sent me here at the double wide and I wouldn't trade them for anything...
> 
> (addendum: I THINK I am still on reasonable terms with yore Ex..I'm a pretty good con man and might be able to talk her out of the bowl for ya... Not looking forward to the encounter though)...:rotfl:


LOL... I have the bowl, it's the vase I want 

As much as I like the vase it's certainly not worth it to attempt any means to retrieve it. :rotfl:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> LOL... I have the bowl, it's the vase I want
> 
> As much as I like the vase it's certainly not worth it to attempt any means to retrieve it. :rotfl:


Whew !!!...Thank Gawd !!!... I ain't risking what few years I got left on this rock to try and rescue no glass vase....Waterford or no......:rotfl:


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Trod....I think I remember that vase. It was a open sided piece...almost look out of balance from what I remembered. I think you traded a old, antique anchor for it. gb


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

galvbay said:


> Trod....I think I remember that vase. It was a open sided piece...almost look out of balance from what I remembered. I think you traded a old, antique anchor for it. gb


That is EXACTLY RIGHT! I do remember that now! I thought that vase was beautiful and yes, lots of people wondered how it didn't fall over!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Ha! I have a couple of GB's leaky vases. Absolutely gorgeous. Amazing how he does that without killing himself.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I agree with Trod 100%. The pens I have from the turtle are prized possessions. I am very partial to hand made items anyway but those are the best. Thanks Jim.


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

GB that was the piece you pulled out of the trash can at the school shop....One of your sudents threw it away...and you donated it to a fundraiser...I remember that piece and where it came from... 

And Trodery.... was the high bidder....Funny how we were just laughting about that the other day....

Just never know where that stuff will end up....


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Hey Bill! I just got that new auction pen in the mail today... it truly is a masterpiece!

I wonder if I can insure these pens for what I paid for them?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

lol....
"_GB that was the piece you pulled out of the trash can at the school shop....One of your sudents threw it away...and you donated it to a fundraiser...I remember that piece and where it came from... _"


----------

